# s.s. Menominee (1897 - 1927)



## Vincent Borg (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello all,

I am looking for any information
to start on s.s. Menominee
(1897 - 1927).

Thanks to all,


Vincent Borg


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ss MENOMINEE*

Hello Vincent,

ss MENOMINEE official number 108688 

Some information courtesy of the Rootsweb Forum

The "Menominee" was built by A.Stephen & Sons, Glasgow in 1897 as the
"Alexandra" for Wilson's and Furness-Leyland. This was a 6,919 gross ton
ship, length 475ft x beam 52.3ft, one funnel, four masts, single screw and a
speed of 14 knots. There was accommodation for 120-1st class passengers.
She commenced her maiden voyage on 8/10/1897 when she left Glasgow for New
York and London and on 12/11/1897 commenced her first London - New York
sailing. Her last voyage for this company started on 14/7/1898 from London
to New York and she then went to the Atlantic Transport Line. She made one
London (dep 18/8/1898)- NY voyage for this company under her old name and
was then renamed "Menominee".
She commenced sailing London - NY on 23/9/1898 and continued on this service
until her last voyage started on 16/2/1905.
In Sept.1905 she was chartered to Red Star Line and sailed between Antwerp
and Philadelphia carrying up to 120-2nd class passengers. She made her last
voyage on this service in July 1914 and on 18/8/1914 sailed between Antwerp,
London (dep 5/9) and new York. On 28/10/1914 she went back to the London -
New York service for ATL for three round voyages, the last starting on
21/1/1915 and then became a British Transport ship.
Reconditioned in 1919 she sailed from Live0rpool to New York with cargo only
and then returned to the London - New York service. She was scrapped in
Italy in 1926. [North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.3,p.1091]

Here is a picture: http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum/Old%20Ship%20Picture%20Gallery/M/slides/Menominee.jpg

Regards


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello Vincent 
Not sure what info you want but there are verious details at the TNA http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...hdnsorttype=Reference&image1.x=27&image1.y=12

With additional info in Canada http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcrews.php?Official_No=108688

Ray


----------



## Vincent Borg (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello Hugh,

Thanks for the information,
much appreciated.


Best Regards,


Vincent Borg


----------



## Vincent Borg (Jan 20, 2007)

*s.s. Menominee (1897 - 1927)*

Hello Ray,

Thanks for the information
much appreciated.


Best Regards,


Vincent Borg.


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello Vincent,
I hope this forum is still open - my grandfather was Captain of Menominee during the Great War, operating in the Med between France and Egypt, and Egypt, Mudros, Lemos and Gallipoli. Have you looked at the Atlantic Transport Line website to which I have made some contribution? Signalman.


----------

